# Who has the best all around heat transfers?



## payet-tees (Aug 14, 2008)

Who has the best all around heat transfers?

Quality, price, longevity?

Thanks!


----------



## RenegadeMarketer (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm thinkin.... AirWaves!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think most of the transfer companies on the list are pretty comparable and competitive. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html

People just have their preferences on who they've used and who best fits their business needs (some people may need a transfer catalog they can show to customers, some people may just need fast turnaround on their custom orders - some people may need high volume orders while others need flexibility on shorter runs).

You can see the different opinions people have posted on the different companies in this thread and also by searching for the companies by name in the search box at the top of the page.

I've used TransferExpress.com and FMExpressions.com and they both did good work.


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

Acetransco hot peal is the best; not the cold


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

payet-tees said:


> Quality, price, longevity?


Quality from most of them seems pretty comparable. Longevity, who knows. Price is all over the place depending on #colors and quantity. Some are cheap on lots of colors but expensive on single colors and vice versa. Some companies are cheaper on smaller quantities while others are cheaper on high quantities.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

In your opinion which custom transfer co. has the best hand, on their opaque transfers?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

GHEENEE1 said:


> In your opinion which custom transfer co. has the best hand, on their opaque transfers?


So far I think Quick-Trans and Silver Mountain. But Airwaves have some burnout transfers with a very soft hand which I haven't tried yet.


----------

